# BLM Burl Copper over Slate



## N & N Waterfowl (May 18, 2014)

Here is a BLM Burl pot call, with a copper playing surface with a slate soundboard. The superb blank was provided by @bearmanric 

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls006_zpsd09228aa.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls008_zpsbaf69e69.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls007_zpsc20b5ce4.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bearmanric (May 18, 2014)

Sweet looking. Rick


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice call. Really nice looking wood. I thought BLM was black line maple. Do the BLM burls not have black lines, just great figure?

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (May 18, 2014)

It's big leaf maple burl. From here in Washington state. Rick


----------

